# ****friday pics****



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I'll kick it off with some random shots this week, 
Granddaughter with a bath visitor
My beautiful daughter and handsome grandson
triple trouble-grandkids on a power wheels!
Still got some growing to do!
rainbow at work....
Starry nights at the lease...
Palacios TX, Turtle bay sunset...
Just a doe.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

A few different basin and liner jobs that went down and working on this month.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I literally can't put more than one pic at a time . I know how I am supposed to do it but it only saves one of the six uploads. Is there something I'm missing /not doing correctly on my phone?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Cold Morning!!!*

Frosty!!!!


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Couple days ago


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

My newest pup, Joey. 5 month old Texas Heeler.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice pic's guys. Here's a couple from last weekends duck hunt.

Sunset from last Friday evenings duck hunt.









Another one one the way in.


















Sunrise Saturday morning.









Another.









Calm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Golf course


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

winter time offshore fishing..


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Matagorda beach last weekend

Lake austin on a chilly morning

House guest

Look closely in the darkness on the powerline...there is a great horned owl staring back


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Went to the Optometrist to get some new eyeballs yesterday. Hopefully, I'll bee able to see the Cat.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Remembering what summer brings


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Young pivo (who for the life of me I can't figure out how to turn right side up)


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

My son practicing with the the Vaquero, the only fish caught Tuesday, sunset on the bayou, backstrap stew with sweet cornbread, coots, fish killer, hawk, and daylight moon.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'll post a few from last year! Various wildlife shots and an old snag that has probably been a nursury to hundreds of familys of critters. Have a great Friday folks. Baker


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Here ya go..................................


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

few from last year

remember when you were young and could sleep in any position, and not wake up sore?

chillin on a rainy Saturday afternoon

loose tooth

big brother showing baby sister some love

little broccoli from the garden

new superman pajamas gave him muscles!!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Going through some old albums and found this. We pulled into Miami, 1961, and were at a nightclub. The showgirls/dancers were nice enough to give us a photo op. I am the baby-faced sailor third from the right. I was never that young!

After all these years, I still recall the names and rates of my shipmates. I am still in contact with the guy on the left, we talk about every two months.

There are a lot of former sailors, soldiers, Marines, airmen, and coasties on this site.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Hooked Up said:


> Here ya go..................................


How do I do that?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Been a while for me to share some


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

From the PGA Teaching & Coaching summit

Sean Foley

The best of the best 
backstage and onstage

The Shark


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

At the Demo Day getting putting wisdom from the best,,, Dave Stockton


At the PGA merchandise show, Jordan Spieth hanging with us normal folks


Travel buddy in front of Rory at the PGAShow


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

A few from a recent trip to Vanuatu. This is on the Riri river.
If you ever get the chance to go, do it. This is one of the last unspoiled places on the planet.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*This is going to hurt !*

HS soccer


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Every time I try this is what I get...



Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

That is some awesome looking water!!!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

My new longhorn bull made it to my ranch Monday from Ohio. He's doing quite well. The ladies are enjoying his company..


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> My new longhorn bull made it to my ranch Monday from Ohio. He's doing quite well. The ladies are enjoying his company..


LOL you have a yankee longhorn?

great looking bull!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Bayduck said:


> HS soccer


Man that girl in the white has some legs. She would kick my butt.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

BertS said:


> LOL you have a yankee longhorn?
> 
> great looking bull!


Yeah.. I know.. But one of the best longhorn breeders in the industry is in Ohio. Most of his foundation came from Texas though..


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> My new longhorn bull made it to my ranch Monday from Ohio. He's doing quite well. The ladies are enjoying his company..


Handsome fella for sure! Large and in Charge........


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> A few different basin and liner jobs that went down and working on this month.
> View attachment 1955922


Cool. Are those basins used for oilwell fracturing?


----------



## Lpoo (Feb 19, 2014)

*Pasture Pic's 2014*


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

chumy said:


> Cool. Are those basins used for oilwell fracturing?


Not on those two depressions (4 and 6). Same idea and install but those are for salt tanks in CC and an 80 mil instead of a standard 40 for frac ponds which we do a good bit as well. The basins (1-3,5) are for water collection and seperation before allowiing run off/she water into the mains. Not oilfield related at all but very common everywhere the last many years in areas being developed residentially/commercially. I'm sure you see them all the time but people generally don't pay any mind to them as they are just part of the construction.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

spike404 said:


> Going through some old albums and found this. We pulled into Miami, 1961, and were at a nightclub. The showgirls/dancers were nice enough to give us a photo op. I am the baby-faced sailor third from the right. I was never that young!
> 
> After all these years, I still recall the names and rates of my shipmates. I am still in contact with the guy on the left, we talk about every two months.
> 
> There are a lot of former sailors, soldiers, Marines, airmen, and coasties on this site.


You got the best one in the bunch!


----------



## jaycf77 (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy Friday boys! 
Few from the past week, I will update later tinight wits some from Austin using y'all's recommendations!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*I'll participate this week*

My girl Charlotte


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

1. Paradise Island
2. Old Post office on the Galvan
3. Wife and the third wheel
4. New skeet stations at my parents lake
5.Finally tried Chicken Ranch yesterday
6. My Father brought this to me--it has inlaid wooly mammoth ivory.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lots of great pics this week Everyone ...*

Venison Back-strap seared topped with a Red Currant / Cherry Cumberland Sauce and a Wild, Wild Cranberry Walnut Wild Rice

Redfeech on Fire. Simple oil, Lemon- pepper, Kosher coarse salt, Stuff cavity with Orange slices, garlic and fresh rosemary. Some of the finest sweet succulent Feech served, especially the cheeks.
I used Blood Oranges and Roasted Garlic... Sided with a Jimaca Slaw

$3.99 Meal - Grilled Veal Chop, Sided with a Tuscan White bean Pancetta n Spinach

Shrimp n Scallop Tortilla Soupa.

Different Roasted Veggie Lasagna.

Ancho / Smoked Paprika Crusted Tenderloin stuffed with a Nicoise Tapenade bedded in a Charred Yellow Pepper Sauce

Kung POW Cheeken

RedFeech Cake


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My oldest son Daniel with his 'new to him' truck I bought for him on Monday

Traded in his 97' Silverado farm truck for this GMC Texas Edition, boy he was happy!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We got just under 6" of rain at the house yesterday. My pond and my neighbors pond all connected for a while. I have seen it where they will connect with the second neighbor down too and all three of them become one pond, but only once. I would imagine most of my minnows are awol, but hopefully, the bass and catfish stayed put. It's all back down to normal this morning except for a few low spots in the pasture. The city helped me with the design a long time ago before detention became a big deal like it is now. It works just like they said it would. We really got hammered right before lunch yesterday when one of those lines of storms trained up right over us. I am looking forward to this weekend and some sunshine personally.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Went on a north Texas hunt with the old man and a group of good people. We had a blast.

My little man is getting big.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Finally got to clean the truck last weekend and now gotta start all over.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

It has been a crazy weather week.

Started out with a gorgeous sunset.



Then we had fog. The one with Baby is on the dock and you can't see the river!





And then the rains arrived. My front yard and fireants floating in Momma's yard.


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

jus' passin' thru...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Goodness








Still cold









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mont, you need a high fence pond to keep your fish in. haha :slimer:


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Remembering 2014
We had multiple ducks on the water and upon retrieval the Lab wanted to make only one trip... she took one with her mouth and nosed another to shore.


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

I believe if my son every called me "the old man" instead of dad or father, I believe I would let the air out of his tires. Especially enjoying the outdoors together.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Saw this guy in the cemetery off of Post Oak and I-10, sure doesnt look like he is enjoying the weather today.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

That 
shiner looks good


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Cocoon to butterfly*

My wife took these pics this week outside her office. I was impressed. Never seen it, so it was really cool.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

My little one gets up at 430 am sometimes to get an early start on his "work."


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

CM said:


> I believe if my son every called me "the old man" instead of dad or father, I believe I would let the air out of his tires. Especially enjoying the outdoors together.


He is my dad, father, a good friend, and my outdoor buddy. "the old man" is just a play on words for me.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> He is my dad, father, a good friend, and my outdoor buddy. "the old man" is just a play on words for me.


Mine gets the same treatment, "old man" or "pops"


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I could care less what my son calls me, as long as he calls....


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

BretE said:


> I could care less what my son calls me, as long as he calls....


x2


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm with part timer. My dad and I are real close. We raze each other just like best friends do so he usually gets old man river or something else along those lines. We have a lot of fun together too.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like a "hold my beer, watch this" moment.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

CM said:


> I believe if my son every called me "the old man" instead of dad or father, I believe I would let the air out of his tires. Especially enjoying the outdoors together.


 I am the old man he refers to and I didn't think anything about it. I know what kind of relationship we have. You might want to enjoy the Friday Pictures and keep your smart arse remarks to youself.


----------

